# 2003 5 Series



## Nebr330xi (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey, I just noticed this on Autospies. Sorry if this is a repeat. Just thought it was pretty cool.

Autospies: 2003 BMW 5-Series


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

That's stolen straight from the info Jon posted here.


----------



## Nebr330xi (Dec 20, 2001)

*No kiddin!*

Wow, their info was sourced from here? Bloody hell--and I just posted the info they had on the 2003 3 Series in the other forum.


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

maybe they are not as good of spies as they thought


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: No kiddin!*



Nebr330xi said:


> *Wow, their info was sourced from here? Bloody hell--and I just posted the info they had on the 2003 3 Series in the other forum. *


And if you check the other forum, Jon has already replied.


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Samit--quit while you're behind...you're embarrasing me.

;-)

(edit: is that one 's' or two? i can never remember and i'm too lazy to look it up).


----------



## bmwguynj (Jun 12, 2002)

You are right, all the latest info always comes from this website, which is why it's the best around.

But in any case, the 540 with M sports package is going to look so damn sweet, I want to see. It should look very similar to the M5 and we all looooooove the M5. I only wish too (like others) that they would have a M sports package on the 530 too.

However with all the buzz that BMW will come out with the next generation 5 series sometime mid next year, what is a person to do? I guess there is such a thing as loving a car so much that it doesn't really matter if it becomes the old generation in a matter of months.

AHHHHHHHH, you can never catch up to these changes!


----------



## Nebr330xi (Dec 20, 2001)

*HTS: That's one "S"*

Embarrassing you, eh? Heh, that's wot I do best!


----------

